# Which prescriptions accidentally get you high?



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Which prescriptions have you used(that you are prescribed) that accidentally got you high?

I took some Zopiclone 7.5mg last night around midnight and like I'm still high/spaced the **** out for some reason and its nice cause I don't have to feel any depression.

This is not the "abuse prescription's thread" but the "accidentally got high" thread


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

first and second pill amisulpride 50mg (it was together with Cymbalta 60mg) I remember thinking "life's great!", talking to strangers...


----------



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

Xanax, Ativan. I didn't even realize I was in an altered state of mind until it wore off haha. Klonopin is best for me. It relaxes me, but doesn't make me feel high/foggy headed. And my first time taking my prescription Atenolol or beta-blockers because of my heart condition. What it does is make anxiety completely go away. It blocks adrenaline which makes your fight or flight response go away. Musicians and politicians use it for stage fright. You feel better, or high just because you get relief from anxiety. The longer I took it, the less I felt so called "high". Is it really being high if you get a euphoric feeling because of relief of anxiety? Answer is no, that's your natural high.


----------



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

swim said:


> first and second pill amisulpride 50mg (it was together with Cymbalta 60mg) I remember thinking "life's great!", talking to strangers...


That's your bodies natural high. Cymbalta and that other medication don't alter your mind. What you felt was the high of life.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

ADHD Meds aka stimulants.


----------



## rustybob (Nov 19, 2009)

I made a post about on these forums when my pharmacy screwed up. I was supposed to get Ritalin SR 20mg pills, was given 20mg IRs instead. Once I felt high and euphoric I knew I'd been given the wrong pills. It was especially surprising because I usually don't get any kind of high, euphoria, or stimulation from Ritalin normally, it only calms me down.

The first antidepressant I ever took, Zoloft, threw me into mania the first 3 days I was on it. Those 3 days were AWESOME. There wasn't any euphoria, but I was so full of energy and so free of anxiety that everything just seemed perfect in the world. Then I came back to reality. Then Zoloft did way more harm then good.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

moke64916 said:


> That's your bodies natural high. Cymbalta and that other medication don't alter your mind. What you felt was the high of life.


have you tried "that other medication"?


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

Tianeptine - I've heard about it being abused, but never expected that bliss from the first pill, taken from my friend. Next day I went to the doc for prescription 
First doses of many meds (inc. fluoxetine and bupropion) make me a kind of high. Maybe placebo effect - I get what I hope to get.


----------



## d1430 (Jan 1, 2010)

Bacon said:


> ADHD Meds aka stimulants.


That's no accidental high..


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

broflovski said:


> Tianeptine - I've heard about it being abused, but never expected that bliss from the first pill, taken from my friend. Next day I went to the doc for prescription
> First doses of many meds (inc. fluoxetine and bupropion) make me a kind of high. Maybe placebo effect - I get what I hope to get.


no placebo, same bliss for me with the very first pill.
but how can u take an SSRI and an SSRE together? In logic it shouldn't work as one counteracts the other


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

Haha, tianeptine is definitely not a placebo, and in contrast to other drugs mentioned, this bliss persisted more or less for months of irregular use. I had only some days of co-administration of fluoxetine (initial phase) and tianeptine (my last pack, before it was withdrawn from the market here). I felt no difference in acute effects of tianeptine (the only noticeable effects for me) that are caused by serotonin-independent mesolimbic dopamine release.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Dexedrine.

But yeah, it's no accident.

I guess if you use it responsibly it _can_ be very effective... But prescribing amphetamines to an anxious, depressed 19 y/o who was prone to self-destructive behavior? Probably wasn't a good idea.

I'd rather be an inattentive dolt than be hooked on speed. (just my opinion)


----------



## Gjoevik (Feb 13, 2010)

Maybe not accidental, but my first week of Ritalin was quite euphoric. I could spend the whole day just listening to music and thinking happy thoughts. Was fun while it lasted... :yes


----------

